
On avoiding boredom - MYEUHD
https://nomasters.io/posts/on-avoiding-boredom/
======
Townley
I think we wildly undervalue two similar but distinct skills: the ability to
cope with boredom (the focus of this article) and the ability to be
entertained by boring things. If you can build up your tolerance for doing
boring things, and _also_ trick yourself into thinking "coding this boring
feature is going to be AWESOME because it's going to make people's lives so
much easier" you've got two extremely useful tools in your belt.

Of course, the third tool of "being extremely irritated by boring things and
feeling a strong impulse to automate them" is also an excellent one to have.

